# Cold syrup - pumping question.



## happybees (Oct 30, 2007)

I have 1" gear bronze gear pump powered by a 1.5Hp motor which works very well when the syrup is warm or diluted. All the pumping is done at the shop.
In the winter, when the syrup is cold barely pumps, makes a lot of noise and I am sure it won't last long. First, we add essential oils in the barrels of syrup and mix by hand, since circulating the syrup in totes or barrels is not an option at this time. I had to dilute with water, but it builds excessive moisture in the hives. I hope someone will suggest what set up will work in the winter to make our life easier, maybe where to buy. Thank you.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

1.5 hp is not enough in my opinion, and 1 inch is too small also, in my view you need to upgrade the whole setup.

Mixing by hand must be an incredibly hard job, if you got a better pump and if need be used hot water it should be possible any time of year.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Get an old propane tank - 500 gallon is good - clean/fill with syrup - use air pressure to pump cold syrup. Works like a charm


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I have the same problem and tried an immersion heater, but it’s just not enough for an IBC Tote. The syrup warms in the center and that’s it. I’m looking at a Powerblanket for IBC totes. I’m also considering a 10 foot insulated and heated shipping container that I will use for heating honey supers and syrup. Basically a small scale warming room.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

How cold? I had good luck using a bucket heater like this in an IBC tote during the fall. Syrup was 2:1 and I was using a 2” trash pump. http://m.homehardware.ca/h5/m/en/r/...r-Bucket-Heater/_/N-ntjlu/Ne-ntc74/R-I3284939


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Zhiv9 your success is likely more due to using a 2 inch trash pump, which will far out perform any 1 inch gear pump for mixing purposes. Gear pumps are for pressure, trash pumps are for flow, and for mixing, a heap of flow is needed.

Not to mention trash pumps are a whole heap cheaper.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Get a 1.5 inch roper gear pump and power it with an 8hp honda. Use a 1" hose.


----------



## happybees (Oct 30, 2007)

I am still debating what will work better to pump when the syrup is between 40 - 50 °F. The gear pump spins at about 200 rmp and it feels that it spins in vane because there is little suction, syrup is cold and moves slowly. 
Looking at the bee stores, it seems that I have only 2 options: 1) 2-1/2" progressive cavity pump, which is expensive and I am afraid it might be too powerful for filling up the cans. I need probably about 4-5 gallons per minute. 
2) Do you think, roper 1.5" gear pump Mann Lake has for sale, will make the difference compared with Burke 1" gear pump, I am using right now? Originally, I used a 6hp engine, then I changed for an electric motor - easier to start and less maintenance (1.5hp, 115v works well, did not get hot so far). 
Thank you and Marry Christmas!!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not feeding large volumes of syrup, but it seems to me that another option would be to keep your existing pump setup (since it works well with warm syrup), and use an immersion heater to raise the temperature of the syrup so that it will flow more easily.

Heater choice would depend on the tank material, size of the tank and whatever available [plugged] holes may be already in the tank, or even a floating heater. Some options here: https://www.mannlakeltd.com/shop-all-categories/extraction-bottling/honey-bottling/heaters

... but other options are available from industrial type vendors.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Pumps are much cheaper on E-bay


----------

